# High School Transition for US 16 year old



## FoodWineGuy (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello,

I have an interview in England next month. I am an American-born Irish citizen. My son has only US citizenship. He is finishing 10th grade here. I know the British system is different from the US. Can anyone provide insight into how my son might enter the British education system? Is there a test he can take that would allow him to achieve the same status as his British-born counterparts?

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just a thought - as he is already 16 would it not be easier for him to continue in the US system until age 18? There are a number of American schools in the UK.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

When children reach 16 in the UK, they have officially completed high school. Your son will then have two options, one is to find a school with a sixth form where he will be able to study years 12 and 13 prior to university or go to college. At college there are many more options for studying. 2-3 years at college will also give your son the opportunity to go to university.

My eldest son left school at 16 and went to college to study Travel and Tourism. This was a 2-3 year course which would have given him the credits to go to university. Poor chap - we pulled him out half way through, but he is starting journalism college here next year, once his Spanish is more or less fluent.

What part of the UK are you going to? 

Michelle

PS I would have thought that American schools are very expensive in the UK.


----------



## FoodWineGuy (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for input. I am really wondering how he can achieve the status of "complete" like his British-born counterparts. Do you know if there is a test he can take?

He is very interested in computers and it would be good to get him into a tech school or an apprenticeship. 

I have an interview in Birmingham, although I am not 100% sure where the position would be. I have been reading up on Birmingham and it seems very livable. As much as I would love to, I do not think I could do London. I like disposable income too much. 



[=MichelleAlison;22710]When children reach 16 in the UK, they have officially completed high school. Your son will then have two options, one is to find a school with a sixth form where he will be able to study years 12 and 13 prior to university or go to college. At college there are many more options for studying. 2-3 years at college will also give your son the opportunity to go to university.

My eldest son left school at 16 and went to college to study Travel and Tourism. This was a 2-3 year course which would have given him the credits to go to university. Poor chap - we pulled him out half way through, but he is starting journalism college here next year, once his Spanish is more or less fluent.

What part of the UK are you going to? 

Michelle

PS I would have thought that American schools are very expensive in the UK.[/QUOTE]


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

unless you live near the school - they sometimes let you in on geography he will have to take a test, if very good at IT or music they also give places on this basis.

I know as I have just come out of school! - and Im in Dubai at 19, school did me well


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

FoodWineGuy said:


> Thanks for input. I am really wondering how he can achieve the status of "complete" like his British-born counterparts. Do you know if there is a test he can take?
> 
> He is very interested in computers and it would be good to get him into a tech school or an apprenticeship.


This link to Birmingham City Council education services will give you lots of help - Education in Birmingham.

The UK has a diverse range of computer subjects and I am sure that your son won't have any trouble finding something that he likes to study at college. He will probably do a two or three year course at college, which can lead to University. 

With regard to apprenticeships, you can dream - they are more or less non-existant now. 

Good luck with your interview.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

You know; I am SOOOOOO glad I found these forums; they are so incredibly helpful, and I am quite grateful for them...I have a son who will be 15 during our trip to London we will be making in November...We wanted to gain a feel for the city and the country, so we decided to visit first. I also have what Americans would consider a second cousin there...(She is my father's first cousin)...She lives in Turnham Greene...We will be staying at a B&B in Ealing on Denbigh Rd. The whole celebrating visit will be for both our son's birthday as well as my husband's and my 18th anniversary...If we do move to GB we will also need to consider schooling circumstances for our son as well...


----------



## knelly555 (Apr 29, 2008)

I attended the American School in London in the 70's/80's and found that this eased the lifestyle adjustment greatly considering my peers where international or North Amerian for the most part. It was expensive but worth every penny. If you're outside of London the TASIS or ACS (American Community Schools) are good options and generally less costly. Switching to a British based education will have some effect on college plans if your son is planning on returning to the US later. I personally think that 10th grade is hard enough without adjusting to a new curriculum/culture, so would do all I could to stick with the North American system.


----------

